# Bearded Dragon - Impaction!



## JotnJosie

*This is a copy of a Guide written by Denise Bushnell, Cheri Smith and Alex Sneeis** to show you what impaction is, how it can occur and what to do to cure mild to moderate impactions.*​ 



*In this guide i will be showing you afew key points such as;*

*What causes Impaction*
*How to Avoid Impaction*
*How to detect impacion at an early stage*
*How to cure mild - moderate impactions*
*Food *
Food can be a good cause of impaction people tend to feed bearded dragons without thinking and end up feeding them too large food to properly move through their digestive tract. The best prevention for this is to remember that any item fed should be smaller in size than the space between bearded dragon's eyes. 
Although i have said this large cricks, mealworms and superworms all contribute to impaction this is because the skin or (outer casing) of the insects is too hard to digest.

*Incorrect Temperatures *
Bearded dragons need appropriate temperatures so that the food will be digested peoperly. Keep in mind that the surface on which a bearded dragon basks, (after eating), should be maintained at a temperature between 100 to 115 degrees, in order for them to digest their food properly. If a bearded dragon is fed a food item difficult to digest, and is not provided with the proper temperatures in order for him to digest that food, this can also create impaction. 

*Dangerous Substrates for Bearded Dragons* 
Bearde Dragons like to eat anything they find in the cage. Many substrates can pose a risk. Some materials have been reported to have caused impaction. Some of them are Calci-Sand , any type of pellets, several dried plant-based substrates are also known to present a high risk. Many substrates producesrs claim theire products are completely digestible. However, before trusting a substrate, do some research to discover what those with lots of personal experience think about it.

Personally i think tiles or vinyl tiles are the best because there easy to clean and they can't get a chunk in there mouth . but kichen paper towels can also be used.

*There are different types of impaction and here is afew signs of what to look out for to see if you can detect what sort of impaction your bearded dragon has.*

*Mild Impactions*
One symptoms of a mild impaction is the inability to excrete regularly or straining when they do(go to the toilet), if an animal is passing some feces and urates, you can increase fluids with a dropper or soaks in a warm bath to help them pass it. If that does not help the situation, seek veterinary care and also have a fecal to rule out parasites or gram negative bacteria being the cause. Left untreated that can create a prolapse which requires immediate medical attention.

*Moderate Impactions*
You will see other symptoms before you realize they are not defecating. Some are slight leg trembles, regurgitation, dragging one of both the back legs, not walking properly and you may also see a slight bump along the spinal area. 
The paralysis you are seeing is because the stomach empties out into the intestines laying right along the mid/upper spine. It puts pressure on the spine, they do not have disc between the vertebras that protect the spine like other animals. Lower impactions will usually display a slight raised area along the mid to lower back or you can feel it in the abdomen area.

*Major Impaction*
The animal will not be very mobile, one or both back legs may appear paralyzed. If the impaction is higher in the digestive track, the front legs may also be paralyzed. A lower impaction that is only affecting the back legs can continue to grow until the front legs are also affected.

*Do not push along the spine right now or force them move their legs, let them do it in their own time, forcing them can cause permanent damage.*

*This next set of stages is a way you can try and cure the impaction yourself at an early stage.*

*-----------IF THE IMPACTION GOES ON FOR MORE THAN EIGHT DAYS GO TO A VET!!!----------*


Setup a hospital tank with under-tank heat. This is one of the few times that a bearded dragon will need heat directly on the tummy area. Make sure it does not go over about 95F for a bearded dragon.
You can give the animal a few drops of mineral oil, olive oil or vegetable oil (depending on his size) daily. For a young dragon under 4 months and up to 60 grams use 3 drops. For a larger animal we increase the drops, one drop for each 20 grams.
Then warm soaks, do not force him/her to move any of his legs, let him do it on his own. Do the warm soaks several times a day. Make sure the water is luke warm.
Try to get as much fluids in him as possible, juice for babys from any supermarket is good mostly use things with strawberry or apple in because they tend to go for this more they will usually drink good from a dropper. The fluids and soaks help relax then move the impaction along the digestive system
NO crickets, worms or any solids right now, get some strained baby food like chicken, squash, sweet potatoes (just veggies for vegetable eating reptiles, like iguanas) and make it runny with water or pedialyte (also warm, not hot), feed that with a dropper. You can also add calcium and vitamins to this mix. Depending on his age. Older reptiles you can give more if he/she will eat it. What you need to do is support his strength while the impaction moves through him and not contribute to it.
*This routine must be perfomed daily.*

*Don't worry if after afew days the impaction hasn't passed it can take up to around 5 - 7 days after 8 days has passed and the impaction has not passed make sure you take him/her to a vet ASAP (as soon as possible).*

*Also don't worry if they don't move there back legs for a few weeks it can take anything up to two months before they start using there legs again. this is because this allows the inflammation around the spinal cord to go down and they will usually regain the use slowly.*

*PERMISSON MUST BE ASKED FROM THE ORIGINAL AUTHORS (DENISE BUSHNELL, CHERI SMITH AND ALEX SNEEIS)** TO USE HIS INFO ANYWHERE ELSE*


----------



## tomsdragons

permission to use this info...please.


----------



## JotnJosie

use it for what?


----------



## tomsdragons

my site, i think it would be a good bit of infomation..


----------



## JustJordan

sticky?


----------



## tomsdragons

maybe..
its good info, alot of people either know, or dont know what, or how impaction occours (sp?)..

but this will, and should help people out with it..


----------



## Bosscat

I agree, it is a good sticky topic....but the original writer should be asked first, unless you are Denise Bushnell or Alex Sneeis, JotnJosie? If you are not, then you need to ask their permission to use this article, and also make known the authors as i believe this is an infringement of copywrite....


----------



## JotnJosie

this is a rewrite of it and credit it given to them lol

EDIT! just noticed i forgot to add it in, could a mod add it in for me cos i can't edit anymore

Credit goes to Denise Bushnell and Alex Sneeis for providing information


----------



## Bosscat

Plus this part:

*Don't worry if after afew days the impaction hasn't passed it can take up to around 5 - 7 days after 8 days has passed and the impaction has not passed make sure you take him/her to a vet ASAP (as soon as possible).*

is wrong..... if you do not know the extent of the impaction or what has caused the impaction, or if showing signs of paralysis or seizures, then vet advice should be sought ASAP.


----------



## tomsdragons

has anyone got the authors contact details so i can get in touch with them to ask for permission please.
thanks.


----------



## Bosscat

PM'd you Tom


----------



## JotnJosie

for the information not all the information is from where you say it's from it's been pulled together from different people such as cheri smith i have asked if i am allowed to use this information and it was approved for the record  so feel free to comment and sticky if you wish


----------



## JotnJosie

Bosscat said:


> Plus this part:
> 
> *Don't worry if after afew days the impaction hasn't passed it can take up to around 5 - 7 days after 8 days has passed and the impaction has not passed make sure you take him/her to a vet ASAP (as soon as possible).*
> 
> is wrong..... if you do not know the extent of the impaction or what has caused the impaction, or if showing signs of paralysis or seizures, then vet advice should be sought ASAP.


looking at the symptoms of any impaction can determine what type of impaction this is and paralysis always happens when a beardie is impacted but it is only a temporary paralysis but i have said after 8 days and no impaction has passed (usually passes around 5 days) then go to the vet. by the time you notice paralysis etc it will have already been impacted for around 7days.....i was pointing out the early signs of impaction and how to help it that's why i did say after 8 days go to a vet. (just saw this comment that's why im replying now.


----------



## Bosscat

Er no...... sorry JotnJosie, but this information is misleading. The symptoms of impaction may also be symptoms of many other problems, and they do not always show signs of paralysis....Impaction sometimes can go unnoticed for a very long time, without showing any signs or symptoms at all. Have you had experience of impaction yourself?


----------



## HadesDragons

I've added in the original authors as requested...


I'd be inclined to agree with Bosscat - once symptoms are showing then take it to a vet just to be on the safe side. By all means try giving it a warm bath and a massage before you take it, but seeking vet advice is very important.

Remember that even if it is an impaction causing the symptoms, the longer you leave it the more stress and pain the animal goes through, and the harder it may be to treat. Each day of stress, pain and not eating takes its toll and will weaken the beardie.


----------



## JotnJosie

HadesDragons said:


> I've added in the original authors as requested...
> 
> 
> I'd be inclined to agree with Bosscat - once symptoms are showing then take it to a vet just to be on the safe side. By all means try giving it a warm bath and a massage before you take it, but seeking vet advice is very important.
> 
> Remember that even if it is an impaction causing the symptoms, the longer you leave it the more stress and pain the animal goes through, and the harder it may be to treat. Each day of stress, pain and not eating takes its toll and will weaken the beardie.


im not saying all that a vet should not be bought in. when i went to the vets for an impaction all this information is what they told me to do they didn't do anything else i have said that taking it to the vets is very importat but with any impaction signs can occur even before it happens. an yes i get what your saying about other symptoms that's why i said go to a vet :S

also thanks for adding names but cheri smith needs to be added too


----------



## JotnJosie

it would be easier if the thread was closed lol do as you wish


----------



## Badgerjoe

*Does my beardie have an impaction?*

Hello guys, I'm hoping you can help me. I feed my beardie extra large hoppers (the yellow locust bugs). She is full grown, and I just caught her going to the toilet. All she managed was the initial lighter coloured harder part, (sorry I don't know what it's called, I guess it's like a plug) and appeared to be trying to do more, without success. Is this a sign of impaction? What should I do, if anything?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Debbie1962

She could just be constipated. Try a warm bath to see if that helps. Are your temps nice and hot for digestion.


----------



## Badgerjoe

I did give her a bath, and she seems fine. Temperatures are all up to standard, I will keep an eye on it, thanks


----------



## Debbie1962

Ok, let us know how she gets on.


----------



## jarich

I actually have a bit of a problem with what they are saying are the causes of impaction. Neither substrates nor food _cause_ impactions in a healthy animal, and they have left out the main cause of impaction, which is dehydration. I have small house geckos that take out full sized crickets bigger than their heads, without ill effect. My bearded dragon eats hornworms much larger than the space between his eyes, and the same is true of the roaches he chows down on. These are not a difficulty because they are well hydrated and heated. The problem is neither the size of the food, nor the amount of chitin or other tightly packed proteins. While some parts may not be fully digested, a well hydrated animal will still be able to easily pass such things. Intestines are flexible enough to allow even large undigested objects to pass. Lizards are like all reptiles, if it moves and they can fit in in their mouth, its food. The problems occur when we as owners get in the way of their normal bodily functions and adaptations, such as sticking them in sterile, bone dry little boxes. Thats when you get animals without the ability to properly digest as they do not have the available moisture to complete digestion and pass the bolus. 

Also, who are Cheri Smith, Alex Sneeis and Denise Bushnell? What are their credentials?


----------



## Tarron

jarich said:


> I actually have a bit of a problem with what they are saying are the causes of impaction. Neither substrates nor food _cause_ impactions in a healthy animal, and they have left out the main cause of impaction, which is dehydration. I have small house geckos that take out full sized crickets bigger than their heads, without ill effect. My bearded dragon eats hornworms much larger than the space between his eyes, and the same is true of the roaches he chows down on. These are not a difficulty because they are well hydrated and heated. The problem is neither the size of the food, nor the amount of chitin or other tightly packed proteins. While some parts may not be fully digested, a well hydrated animal will still be able to easily pass such things. Intestines are flexible enough to allow even large undigested objects to pass. Lizards are like all reptiles, if it moves and they can fit in in their mouth, its food. The problems occur when we as owners get in the way of their normal bodily functions and adaptations, such as sticking them in sterile, bone dry little boxes. Thats when you get animals without the ability to properly digest as they do not have the available moisture to complete digestion and pass the bolus.
> 
> Also, who are Cheri Smith, Alex Sneeis and Denise Bushnell? What are their credentials?


Completely agree with you here Jarich, food and substrate are secondary factors when general husbandry is poor.
Sterile enclosures do not allow animals to carry out natural behaviours of thermo and hydro regulation.

I personally promote bioactive enclosures for all species, but even just naturalistic substrates is better than lino or slate imo


----------

